

Facebook Friends Help Dublin Man Find His Stolen Audi A4  - thankuz
http://www.switched.com/2011/01/29/facebook-friends-help-warren-coakley-find-stolen-car/

======
thankuz
Instead of helping him find it, they should have recommended / influenced him
to use the insurance money to get something better, like a Bimmer or CTS-V!

